# .BAT file to add printer



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all,

*not sure this is the correct section, so if not, please feel free to relocate me*

I want to create a bat file to add a printer... problem is, the printer is an OKI which isn't usually with Windows Updates, so we have to manually inject the driver halfway through adding it.

The drivers are stored on a share, so wondered if it was possible for anyone to help me with some commands in adding this?

Thanks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Might want to do that with a vbscript. 
http://www.activexperts.com/activmonitor/windowsmanagement/scripts/printing/printserver/


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I agree with the VB Script solution and it works great.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Just stumbled upon this. Didn't even know they existed. Found reference to them on Technet. They are all located in the system directory.
prncnfg.vbs
prndrvr.vbs
prnjobs.vbs
prnmngr.vbs
prnport.vbs
prnqctl.vbs
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc754632(WS.10).aspx


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

thx ill check those out!


----------

